# Sonnenbarsche essen?



## PirschHirsch (1. Juli 2016)

Tach auch,

hat einer von Euch schon mal Sonnenbarsche gegessen? Schmecken die? Wie grätig?

Kann man da evtl. sogar die "Massenrezepte" für Grundeln und ähnliches Kleinzeug anwenden?

Hab hier bei mir zwar keine Sonnenbarsche (die wurden bei uns zum Glück noch nicht "angesiedelt"), würde mich aber trotzdem mal interessieren.


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche essen?*

Bei den Amis laufen sie ja nicht umsonst unter dem Begriff Panfish. Was man so in Videos sieht, werden sie meistens als ganze Fische, oder Filets mit einem Backteig, oder einer gewürzten Panade frittiert. Sollte also schmecken.

Bei uns werden sie ja selten wirklich groß, da sollten dann auch die paar Grätlein keine Probleme machen. Siehe Anchovis, oder Grundeln, da spielen sie ja auch keine Rolle.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche essen?*

Hört sich gar nicht so schlecht an. Kann das mangels Bestand (zum Glück!) bei uns wie gesagt nicht selbst ausprobieren.

Aber gibt ja vielleicht Boardies, bei denen die ne eingeschleppte Plage sind und die das schon mal getestet haben.

Wär doch vielleicht auch mal ein AB-Kochprojekt - nen Eimer Sonnenbarsche durch die Küche lassen. Ran an die Neozoen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche essen?*

Farce machen geht immer und mit jedem Fisch
[Youtube1]yuWv86xfBAE[/youtube1]
[Youtube1]J6KSzt3QlY4[/youtube1]
[Youtube1]S_ZWpEgQnA4[/youtube1]

Genauso sauer einlegen:
[Youtube1]stCIZf2IMok[/youtube1]

Zum braten/backen:
[Youtube1]5nencwI62X4[/youtube1]

Dips dazu:
[Youtube1]B8T7byuwiR8[/youtube1]

oder Kartoffelsalat
[Youtube1]6I7yD1Ce5Yw[/youtube1]


----------



## Fischer am Inn (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche essen?*

Hallo,

Sonnenbarsche waren vor rund 20 Jahren mal in meinen Vereinsgewässern ein gewisses Massenproblem. Hat sich aber mittlerweile eingependelt.

Die schmecken richtig gut. Küchentechnisch einfach so behandeln wie die handgroßen einheimischen Flussbarsche.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## schlotterschätt (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche essen?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> hat einer von Euch schon mal Sonnenbarsche gegessen? Schmecken die?



Rinjehauen und juten Appetit ! :q

http://www.rezepte-zubereiten.de/Fisch-und-Meeresfr%C3%BCchte/15368/Barschartige-Fische-XV.htm

Ich habe in der Türkei, Griechenland und Zypern Einheimische gesehen, die mit Nagelschere und Nagelfeile barschartige fingerlange Fischlein gesäubert und sorgfältig in mit Gras ausgeschlagenen Körbchen gelagert haben.
Die werden dann frittiert und mit "Haut und Haar" wie Chips verschnabuliert.
Also Versuch macht kluch ! Wer schickt dem Hirsch 'n paar Sonnenbarsche ? :q


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche essen?*

Hallo,

barschartige Fische haben keine Zwischenmuskelgräten, wie z.B  Salmoniden auch, sind also relativ grätenarm.
In einem unserer Baggerseen kommen auch Sonnenbarsche vor, allerdings sind die ziemlich klein und probiert habe ich noch keinen.
Aber da die Barsche allgemein gut zu essen sind, nehme ich schon an, daß die Sonnenbarsche auch gut schecken.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche essen?*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sonnenbarsche waren vor rund 20 Jahren mal in meinen Vereinsgewässern ein gewisses Massenproblem. Hat sich aber mittlerweile eingependelt.



Meinst du die Baggerseen an der A8 bei Rosenheim? Da war es ja teilweise wirklich krass mit denen!


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche essen?*

Hört sich gut an. 
Hier in der Gegend gibt es ein Gewässer in dem vor vielen jahren zebra-buntbarsche von aquarianern ausgesetzt wurden.
Die haben sich haufenweise vermehrt.
Das sind eigentlich zierfische.
Kann man die auch so zubereiten wie Thomas zeigt?
Oder sind die eher ungenießbar?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche essen?*

deswegen hab ichs reingestellt - Zubereitung dann je nach Größe. eines der Rezepte passt immer.

Hatte vor 30 JAhren mal ne Stelle am Neckar, da gabs die auch massig (heute verschwunden), hab ich immer gern gegessen..


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche essen?*

Die kannst du auch essen. In Südamerika wird viel gegessen, dass bei uns im Aquarium schwimmt.
Schon interessant, was bei uns alles rumschwimmt.
Aus dem kölner Guppybach?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche essen?*

Hallo Andal



Andal schrieb:


> Meinst du die Baggerseen an der A8 bei Rosenheim? Da war es ja teilweise wirklich krass mit denen!



Ja, die meine ich. Hat sich jetzt aber eingependelt. 
Die Sonnenbarsche waren früher für die Jugendgruppe als Schulungsobjekt immer ganz gut. Da ging immer was.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche essen?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die kannst du auch essen. In Südamerika wird viel gegessen, dass bei uns im Aquarium schwimmt.
> Schon interessant, was bei uns alles rumschwimmt.
> Aus dem kölner Guppybach?





Welchen meinst du?
Hier schütten die aquaristen alles in bäche was sie meinen nicht mehr haben zu wollen.

Echte Tier Freunde halt.


----------



## Mollebulle (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche essen?*

ich bevorzuge von Thomas`s "Vorschlägen" ganz klar den Kartoffelsalat


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche essen?*



Mollebulle schrieb:


> ich bevorzuge von Thomas`s "Vorschlägen" ganz klar den Kartoffelsalat



...und einen frisch ausgebackenen Leberkäs dazu! #6 :q


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche essen?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Welchen meinst du?
> Hier schütten die aquaristen alles in bäche was sie meinen nicht mehr haben zu wollen.
> 
> Echte Tier Freunde halt.



Ich kenne in Deutschland nur den Bach vom Kraftwerk Niederaußem, hauptsächlich wegen den Guppys. Andere oberirdische Kühlwasserbäche sind wahrscheinlich nicht anders.


----------



## Frame (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche essen?*

Wie, Sonnenbarsche kann man essen?
Von frühester Kindheit und Jugend an wurde mir immer erzählt die wären (hierzulande) ungenießbar, wenn nicht sogar giftig für Menschen. Mein Daddy und Onkel hatten mir das eingeimpft weil sie selbst dran glaubten.|uhoh:

Hab auch noch nie davon gehört dass jemand die zum essen mitgenommen hätte..., andererseits auch noch nie gelesen dass sie giftig wären... (das mit ungenießbar könnt aber noch aus den 70-er Jahren stammen als die Gewässer noch super verdreckt waren bei uns hier.)

... Panfisch hab ich zwar auch schon mal gehört mehrfach, aber irgendwie hat da nix geklickt. Das wäre ja jetzt mal interessant.
Normal nehme ich die immer als Köfi für Hecht. Funzt hier super weil sie massig vorkommen. Der nächste kommt in die Pfanne, ich glaub mir fällt grad nen Scheunenschuppendach von den Augen.:vik: Wird getestet.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche essen?*

Cool - dann berichte doch anschließend mal, wie es geschmeckt hat (inkl. angewendeter Zubereitungsart) 

Mich würden auch ein Geschmacksvergleich mit normalem Flussbarsch und der Grätigkeits-Grad interessieren.


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche essen?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T75XQpHfxg ab 4:00 gehts in der Küche los.


----------



## Brummel (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche essen?*

@Thomas, 

schon klar, alles zu Müsli machen... 
Geht natürlich auch und schmeckt, hier gibts die nur vereinzelt aber ich würde die so verarbeiten wie andere kleinere Barsche auch, frittieren und schmecken lassen #h.
Muss hier öfter kleine Barsche mitnehmen weil die Burschen alles bis zum "Ausgang" inhalieren und man keine Chance hat den Haken rauszukriegen.
Und für "in den Busch schmeissen" sind mir die zu schade.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Frame (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche essen?*

Hehe, es wird ein bissl dauern bei mir bis ich denen wieder nachstellen kann, aber hab normal kein Problem damit auch richtig große zu fangen. (Fettes Madenbündel an nem größeren Haken. Irgendwann kommt der Platzhirsch.)

Die Mär die mir mein Vater und Onkel eingeimpft haben die wären ungenießbar muss wohl wirklich auf verdreckte Rheinnebengewässer aus den 60/70- ger Jahren zurückgehen.
Kann sein dass sie mal nen chemieverseuchten erwischt haben, bzw. dies damals die allgemeine Meinung war.

Wehe wenn die nur halbwegs so lecker sind wie Barsche. Oh Mann, was wäre mir da über all die Jahrzehnte entgangen...#t


----------



## Brummel (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche essen?*

Die zur Not zu Frikadellen zu machen ist ja nicht das Problem, wenn nur die Schrubberei beim sauber machen des 10 € - Wolfs nicht wäre... 
Frittieren ist schon nicht ganz verkehrt, hauptsache es verkommt nix...#6


----------

